# Need New Computer



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, the Dell computer I got in 1999 has finally bitten the dust. The monitor is totally dead. BTW, I'll only be on SM when I can use my computer at work, etc. until I get a new one.

So, I'm not sure what to buy. A computer geek that will be helping me get my new one set up said I shouldn't get a Dell but rather should get something called an "e-machine". Does anyone have experience with that brand? 

Also, I need a great photo program and he said I should get Picassa 2. Anyone heard of it? 

Is there anything I must have or anything else I should know regarding the processor, RAM, etc.???

I have to say that I am having withdrawals not having my computer at home. I feel like I am so isolated.... !!!

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'll check with my brother, hes a total computer geek









I cant imagine you not being on SM as much!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just ordered my 7th or 8th Dell. I'm not sure of the exact number because that's all I've gotten for years. I like the fact that I can get what I want on the machine instead of stuff like answering machines that I wouldn't use anyway. I don't know anything about emachines but if they are by Gateway I might be worried. I know more people with Gateways that are unhappy. If anyone has a Gateway, I'm not trying to hurt your feelings - just reporting what I've observed. One of the local computer geeks that does the Networking at John's office told me to quit buying Dells and let him build me a computer. I just don't like the idea of not having the warranty as a backup. Now that the hurricane has blown through he has left town and all his customers are without service and warranty. I do feel that Dell's service has suffered in recent years. They seem to employ a lot of tech people who are based in India. It is difficult to communicate. Luckily I have had very, very few issues with my Dells in all these years and have rarely had to make a call for help. 

PS. In recent years I buy the middle or low end of Dell computer and then replace every couple of years. I like having a new computer that isn't bogged down by lots of memory hogging stuff. The one I just ordered was the 5100 and has a digital 19" supersharp monitor. I got all the stuff I wanted and the whole thing was only $1400 and that included shipping.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

If you want a laptop, I highly recommend my own machine (picked out by my boyfriend after months of research -- he's an electrical/computer engineer) -- its' an Averatec (little known, but amazing price and all the goodies you want!) I paid only $850 and it weighs about four pounds









I bought my parents a Gateway computer two christmases ago, for about... hmm... $400? It was super cheap. THey already had a great monitor, so that wasn't included, but what a deal. It still works and they love it... 

I would try to go with something that you're sure you'll use. My boyfriend knows everything about this stuff -- he has five computers of his own at his apartment!!!







And he chose them all after lots of research. A big self-built desktop is his primary machine, but he has a Sony laptop, a dell, a mac, a few others... I could ask his opinion on anything you're looking at and see if it's a good deal or whatever!! 

(and if you're buying online, before you buy, go to google and search "Coupon Code Dell" or whatever sort of computer you're getting, or whatever store -- sometimes you can find AMAZING deals like $100 off, or free shipping, or something like that. I used that for my laptop which I got from Bestbuy.com, with a great coupon code that I found online.

Good luck and until you get one, I will miss seeing your frequent and awesome posts


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I just had to add in here that emachines is now a part of Gateway. And I love Gateway!!! We have had several computers over the years, and while we have had some issues, as I have noticed most people have with whatever brand, we have received GREAT customer service, and have been covered with warranties. My mom on the other hand bought a Dell about a year ago, and has had issues with it ever since. She has a major issue trying to get help from Dell's customer service, due to the outsourcing making communication difficult. With our latest, we just purchased a Gateway Laptop from Best Buy. My husband and I both agree that by going through BestBuy we are able to get local help as well as phone/online help. We have only had one minor issue (my fault) that all we had to do was take the laptop in the store, and of the GeekSquad helped me out in like 5 minutes







. You definitely need to know what your primary uses are, that way you can make sure you get what you need, and not things that you will never use.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

We love, love, love our mac laptops (Powerbook G4). Macs are the best!!!!!!!!!!

PS. The ipod and itunes are the best too and all go extremely conveniently together.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I got the eMachine..... several computer "geeks" highly recommended it over anything else... I got a gorgeous 19" Sony monitor and all the bells and whistles on the computer. My old computer had a 10 GB hard drive; this one has 200 GB.... quite a difference!! And it has 1024 of RAM; my old one had 356. 

I got it at Best Buy. They were great! I have to say that Dell wanted $229 for Powerpoint and at Best Buy it came with the Microsoft Office for $110!

The "geek" is going to install it on Thursday. I just ran by my office to check email and head off to see a college performance of _Urinetown_.

Two Malt Mom... I need a PC... I'm just not a "Mac person"!









Thanks so much for the info, guys.... I can't wait to be back online... !!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I can only go by the experience my daughter has had with her E-machine computer and mine with our Dell. My Dell has been great and her E-machine has had nothing but problems







I know that from her experience with her computer I won't by an E-Machine, I plan on buying another Dell when I decide it's time for a new computer. Again, that's just how it has been for us.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Personally I run from Dell and Gateway

Emachines were good when they were made BY EMACHINE.. But they aren't anymore... 

I personally am also in love with my macs.. (Blue and white upgraded to a G4, G3 ice book, G3 clamshell)

IF I were to buy a pc (god forbid) id get something like my hubby has which i believe is compaq

my hp was awesome too... and sony's never bad, but expensive.

As far as mac viruses go.. its because of the system that they're based on and it takes some knowledge to write a virus for them. Not many people use unix so there arent many people who could write the virus.

As far as software goes.. I can do pretty much whatever I want on my mac. Infact a lot of things are easier on my mac than my hubby's pc


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Oct 2 2005, 01:17 PM
> *I personally am also in love with my macs..  (Blue and white upgraded to a G4, G3 ice book, G3 clamshell)
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105447*


[/QUOTE]

I totally feel the same way about my mac (and my husband has an identical mac). We just love them!!! Prior to this laptop, I didn't think I would ever get a mac but everyone in academics uses macs. All the physics and astrophysics geeks at CalTech have the powerbook G4 laptops...what can I say -- I married a geek!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Oct 2 2005, 04:17 PM
> *Personally I run from Dell and Gateway
> 
> IF I were to buy a pc (god forbid) id get something like my hubby has which i believe is compaq
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I AGREE with that!! LOL! I have a Dell and my mother HAD a Gateway, before my Dell I had an HP and talked my mother into getting one, she just RAVES about it! I shouldda went with my own advice....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My parents are looking for a new computer and they asked me to look for one for them. I would recommend Dell over e-machine. Not sure how e-machine is now but my uncle had one a couple of years ago and it was a piece of crap.

Here is what I picked out for my parents:
Dell Dimension E510
- Intel Pentium 4 Processor 620 w/HT Technology (3.0GHz, 8000FSB)
- Microsoft Windows XP Media Center 2005 Edition
- 1 GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 400MHz (4x256M) 
- 80GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache
- Single Drive: 48x CD-RW / DVD-ROM combo Drive
- 13 in 1 Media Card Reader
- FREE UPGRADE! 17" E173FP Analog Flat panel
- Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelator 950
- Integrated Audio with Dolby Digital 7.1 capability
- 56K PCI Data Fax modem
- Dell A425 30 Watt 2.1 Stereo Speakers with Subwoofer
- Dell USB Keyboard
- Dell Optical USB Mouse
- Corel WordPerfect word Processor (my mom works at a college so she can get the full install of Office Pro for $99 on Dell it is around $250; FYI: there are a lot of websites that offer software to students and anyone that works at a school for a really good educational price)
- 4 year limited warrenty, at-home service + nights and weekend

I would recommend getting a minimum of 512MB RAM and a minimum of a 3 year warrenty.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Can anyone tell me where I go to see how much RAM I have. I know that it is on here somewhere, but I forgot how to find it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 2 2005, 09:21 PM
> *Can anyone tell me where I go to see how much RAM I have.  I know that it is on here somewhere, but I forgot how to find it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Right click on My Computer and select Properties. It is listed under the computer section.

[attachment=605:attachment]


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks Kristi! Believe it or not, I did look there--I guess I overlooked it though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I really appreciate hearing of your experiences. It seems like there is no #1 top PC. I Googled all the brands with the word "Complaint" and there are pages and pages for all of them. It seems like maybe it is just the luck of the draw. I have the e-machine at home but haven't opened the box yet and don't feel all that great about it. The geek who is helping to install everything said he had installed it for a lot of people and everyone has been very pleased. If I keep the e-machine and have problems, that guy will be hearing from me for sure! 

I did purchase Best Buy's three-year in-home warranty so I feel somewhat protected.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sure that there is no such thing as the perfect PC. Though I've loved Dell and have never had trouble - if I ever got a lemon I'd probably never buy another. One of the big PC magazines does a yearly report on reliability and customer service. Its bookmarked on my waterlogged computer. LOL. Maybe someone else can provide a link to the most recent article.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 3 2005, 11:23 AM
> *I'm sure that there is no such thing as the perfect PC.  Though I've loved Dell and have never had trouble - if I ever got a lemon I'd probably never buy another.  One of the big PC magazines does a yearly report on reliability and customer service.  Its bookmarked on my waterlogged computer.  LOL.  Maybe someone else can provide a link to the most recent article.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105673*


[/QUOTE]

Susan, that was a great idea. I found a wonderful site that has a listing of all PC reviews http://www.consumersearch.com/www/computer...rs/reviews.html.

I really don't know what to do now. If I would have had a computer at home to do research I might have avoided the predicament I'm in. I'm convinced from the reviews that Dell is a good computer yet the computer nerds hate it. I think Dell's good reviews speak for themselves. 

I'm leary of the e-Machine but may be stuck with it since I have would have to take all pieces back to Best Buy and start over and it would be a royal hassle to pack up the screen, etc. Of course I could just get the Dell tower... hmmm, I don't know what to do!!!!

EDIT: I found this rating, which rated e-machine high.... it seems that I'll find so many different results on different ratings... I may just stick with what I have and be done with it!! WHAT A PAIN IT IS TO BUY A NEW COMPUTER!!!http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,a...514,pg,3,00.asp


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My company has mostly all dell computers. I think we only have less than 10 computers out of 90 that are not dell's. My laptop at home is a dell.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 3 2005, 09:48 AM
> *I did purchase Best Buy's three-year in-home warranty so I feel somewhat protected.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105634*


[/QUOTE]

do a google on"best buy computer warranty complaints" their repair times and procedures are crazy, i know a former best buy employee who will not set foot in the place because of what they were forced to do to customers, i wont spend my money there either because of a rude way i was treated once

anyway, just saw this today, emachines are pretty decent puters these days, i dont know how the takeover from gateway will affect that because gateway has had quality control issues in the past, dells are great machines however they have even started using subpar components to get their prices down, we got a dell laptop 7-8 months ago (guessing) and it has been great, i'll buy another in the future, just a note on dell, buy from the small business part of the site, just enter your name as the business, typically you can keep and eye on the small business site and get great deal on free upgrades, like memory, harddrives, software etc, and it will still be cheaper than the stripped down version on the regular dell site

now, for desktops i do two things, #1 for people interested in getting a desktop, go to a local (but known) computer shop and have them custom built, 90% of the time you will get the same specs as a "best buy" product for about the same price BUT you will get quality parts nad better service/warranty than a big box store, the ones around here offer lifetime free labor for repairs

#2 consider building your own, research online for tips and how too's, 4-5 years ago i decided i was going to try it, never even opened up the inside of a computer before, built it and its still running, i built my second one last year and the best thing is it is unbelievably cheap, this past one I paid about 500.00 for all the parts (- the monitor) for the same thing that sells in stores for 1200.00-1500.00 $'s

check out NewEgg.com they have great prices on parts and even complete systems


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Oct 3 2005, 12:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do a google on"best buy computer warranty complaints" their repair times and procedures are crazy, i know a former best buy employee who will not set foot in the place because of what they were forced to do to customers, i wont spend my money there either because of a rude way i was treated once

anyway, just saw this today, emachines are pretty decent puters these days, i dont know how the takeover from gateway will affect that because gateway has had quality control issues in the past, dells are great machines however they have even started using subpar components to get their prices down, we got a dell laptop 7-8 months ago (guessing) and it has been great, i'll buy another in the future, just a note on dell, buy from the small business part of the site, just enter your name as the business, typically you can keep and eye on the small business site and get great deal on free upgrades, like memory, harddrives, software etc, and it will still be cheaper than the stripped down version on the regular dell site

now, for desktops i do two things, #1 for people interested in getting a desktop, go to a local (but known) computer shop and have them custom built, 90% of the time you will get the same specs as a "best buy" product for about the same price BUT you will get quality parts nad better service/warranty than a big box store, the ones around here offer lifetime free labor for repairs

#2 consider building your own, research online for tips and how too's, 4-5 years ago i decided i was going to try it, never even opened up the inside of a computer before, built it and its still running, i built my second one last year and the best thing is it is unbelievably cheap, this past one I paid about 500.00 for all the parts (- the monitor) for the same thing that sells in stores for 1200.00-1500.00 $'s

check out NewEgg.com they have great prices on parts and even complete systems
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105688
[/B][/QUOTE]

Joe, thanks so much for all this info. I was lucky and had an awesome guy helping me at Best Buy. If I was any type of computer guru I would definitely do what you suggest and have the computer built locally. I just don't feel confident enough for that.

I am not at all good with building things. I can imagine that since you can build furniture, etc. that you would be good with building computers. I just have the hardest time putting things together ... my brain just doesn't work that way!!

I may just stick with what I have at home waiting for the computer geek to come and install it and I can get back to my life with a computer.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Try this link. It is my favorite survey because it is done by real people and not just the magazines themselves.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,1851250,00.asp


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 3 2005, 09:33 PM
> *Try this link.  It is my favorite survey because it is done by real people and not just the magazines themselves.
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,1851250,00.asp
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105858*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for the link, Susan. I think it is clear that Dell still makes a good machine. I think the techies maybe don't like Dell because it is such a big company and their machines are ubiquitous. Sort of like movie reviewers hating a big budget movie that the public loves.

PC World magazine's reader survey gave really high ratings to e-machine so I feel a little better about it. 

I agree with you that I would rather see user ratings than editors'reviews. Having worked in publishing for a long time, I have no confidence whatsoever in what an editor/writer says...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I agree with Joe. I myself have never owned a brand name computer. At first it was just because of pricing now it because I know what is involved to get you to call the help desk so they can make money out of you. Make sure when that geek set up the computer he tells you what parts inside you should never touch or seals you should never remove that will void your warranty. I have only owned two computers in 15 years and they were both clones. Warranties came with both of them and they were great. I have replaced the monitor more then the computers and that just because the video cards were up graded so the old monitor had to go.
Anyway I’m glad you found something that you are happy with. For me Brand name computers are more for people that just want to log on and surf compose letters and basic things. Clones are for people that like to open and play around with there computer and upgrade parts on the fly with no hassles. Make sure if you plan to upgrade your computer again you need to find out what is compatible. With brand names you cannot just by any RAM you have to by the company brand, our you may have issue using your computer again and once you open the RAM package you can not take it back. Just a tip. 

By the way I'm starting to lean on the side were I just want to plug it in a play, but again I would be very made if I could not just upgrade it myself. What I mean by that is you can take it in to the store you got it and say please give me some more ram or upgrad my hard drive and vala you have a whole new computer that will last you for an other 5-6 years. you most likly have to stick with what you have as they can upgrade because the case won't fit as the parts have changed. That would never happen with a clone.. They will give you a new case and reuse the old parts an upgrade with some new ones. your good to go.
By the way I work for a computer company and have never suggested one of my friend or family members to buy one. Even though they offer friends family discconts. Just because I know once the make a change on there OS setup, that's it they will have error messages , have to call the helpdesk pay more money and they will be calling me... My friends don’t get it. I told them think about it. I don't own one so there must be a reason. Brand names are pulg use, Clones are plug and play.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

KC,

I actually recommend Dell also, I purchase all the computers for my company. I truly beleive they make a great product...that being said, the technical support recently has been not so great....it seems that they have shipped this to india and it shows. Too bad because they made there name on great customer service. I buy Dell because they use quality parts and you know when you have a problem it will be able to be fixed....that is so important. 

I also only buy Dell desktops...not laptops...for laptops, I use Toshiba and have for years....they are awesome little machines. And again they use quality parts. I stay very very far away from HP products....if a person I work with comes and says HP I send them back to the store. I help a bunch of people when setting these up so I get requests like this one....just my opinion of course, but as a person who works on the machines....Dell and Toshiba are my pick.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Oct 4 2005, 11:06 AM
> *Make sure when that geek set up the computer he tells you what parts inside you should never touch or seals you should never remove that will void your warranty. *


Thanks for the info.

Well, you don't have to worry about me opening up the computer and messing with things! No way... I just hate mechanical things!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Oct 4 2005, 11:08 AM
> *KC,
> 
> I actually recommend Dell also, I purchase all the computers for my company.  I truly beleive they make a great product...that being said, the technical support recently has been not so great....it seems that they have shipped this to india and it shows.  Too bad because they made there name on great customer service.  I buy Dell because they use quality parts and you know when you have a problem it will be able to be fixed....that is so important.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for the info, Susan. I probably should have gone with the Dell and then gotten the extra software at Best Buy. For example, Dell wanted $150 or something like that for Word and Excel and then an additional $229 for PowerPoint. But Best Buy had Word, Excel and Powepoint in one package for $110. So it kind of gave me a bad feeling about Dell. And the darn geek said not to get a Dell that the hard drives go on them. So a couple hours later I was at my office working with our freelance writer and I asked her what computer she had and she said Dell but that she had to replace the hard drive. 

So, I started getting paranoid about Dell and believing the Geek about the e-machine. Plus, I was in a hurry to get it installed and the geek will be back in college next week and couldn't do it for a long time and then I'd have to find someone else who would likely be more expensive, to do it....

Anyway, it just seems like the way the pieces of the puzzle have fallen that I have ended up with the e-machine and I just hope the darn thing works! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I think one of the reasons that Best Buy and the Geek Squad guys don't like Dell is because they don't sell it. They want you to buy from them, so they are going to steer you to what they have in stock. They are told to push certain brands over others depending on the price range the customer is looking for. Every where I go I see Dell computers , the banks , the Dr. office and so on, so they must be doing something right. My husbands Company uses Dell's both desk top and laptops. My hubby asked their computer programer at his company and he spoke very highly of Dell and that is what he has personally in his home, so I guess that means he really does like them. Now, I really would love to get a Mac lap top someday, but until then I use my hubby's Dell from work










Oh, and I agree with Joe about going to the business portion of Dells site


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Not trying to offend anyone but.... I NEVER met someone who has an emachine and it didnt break.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Kallie/Catcher's Mom one more thing to pretect your investment.
make sure you get a UPS . It will protect your computer from electricall shocks and surges. We lost our first computer this way we had a surge protector and it just did not do a good job. Our computer got burned right out. The hardrive , ram, sound card ... everything. Our friend gave us a ups and I would not go with out one now. We must have a surge at least twice or three times a month. Because everytime i got in the computer room the Ups had shut down meaning it got hit again. All you do is plug everying from your computer into it. and then serge protector in to the wall. My suggestion to you is don't even turn on your computer until you get one. you just never know what can happen and insurace will not cover that. Just a tip. If you can 't afford a uPS then get the best surge protector you can afford until you can get a UPS. I would rather spend 70 dollor or less then loose 1500 over night.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom_@Oct 4 2005, 11:26 AM
> *I think one of the reasons that Best Buy and the Geek Squad guys don't like Dell is because they don't sell it. They want you to buy from them, so they are going to steer you to what they have in stock. They are told to push certain brands over others depending on the price range the customer is looking for. Every where I go I see Dell computers , the banks , the Dr. office and so on, so they must be doing something right. My husbands Company uses Dell's both desk top and laptops. My hubby asked their computer programer at his company and he spoke very highly of Dell and that is what he has personally in his home, so I guess that means he really does like them. Now, I really would love to get a Mac lap top someday, but until then I use my hubby's Dell from work
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This particular geek doesn't work at Dell. He is just a a total computer "person" who does installs, etc. He's a college student!! He said he has installed Dell and e-machines and the folks with e-machines never had problems but that those with Dell did. That was just his experience, though. Apparently it isn't typical!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Oct 4 2005, 11:37 AM
> *Kallie/Catcher's Mom one more thing to pretect your investment.
> make sure you get a UPS .  It will protect your computer from electricall shocks and surges.  We lost our first computer this way we had a surge protector and it just did not do a good job.  Our computer got burned right out.  The hardrive , ram, sound card ... everything.  Our friend gave us a ups and I would not go with out one now.  We must have a surge at least twice or three times a month.  Because everytime i got in the computer room the Ups had shut down meaning it got hit again.  All you do is plug everying from your computer into it.  and then serge protector in to the wall.  My suggestion to you is don't even turn on your computer until you get one.  you just never know what can happen and insurace will not cover that.  Just a tip.  If you can 't afford a uPS then get the best surge protector you can afford until you can get a UPS.  I would rather spend 70 dollor or less then loose 1500 over night.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105966*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for the info! I did get a really good surge protector... it's not UPS but has a warranty, etc. if something gets hit by lightening, etc.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 4 2005, 11:30 AM
> *Not trying to offend anyone but.... I NEVER met someone who has an emachine and it didnt break.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yikes!









This article/chart from PCWorld sort of gives me hope that the thing will be OK.... 
http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,a...514,pg,3,00.asp


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

KC -

The best way now to protect your machine is to as Chelsey says have a UPS - this really does help big time against power surges, and it also helps if you work from home and the power goes out....by powering down the computer instead of crashing it. 

The other major thing which everyone is aware of now....but sometimes ignore is Virus Protection....I can't stress this enough. I have used both McAfee and Norton...I like McAfee better for the business I am in now....but this would not work with the Real Estate software I had before so I had to use Norton. I like McAfee better because it is so easy to program and forget...it automatically updates the DAT files (files that monitor viruses) everyday if you like (and I recommend). 

And the other crucial thing...is backup you information. So many times I am called frantically because someones computer has gone down and they have no back-up...I have saved some major small businesses when they call....and I have not been able to save others....if they had a back-up they would have been protected. The same goes for us at home....we keep our files there now...I do financial stuff on my computer as well as pictures, letters, etc....BACKUP. 

Don't worry about the E-machine, it is what you have now...and you bought the protection....We could have a debate on this but again it is already done.

Good luck.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sher,
I agree with Susan; don't second guess yourself. I'm sure your new computer will be just fine. I also like McAfee Virus protection. I don't backup nearly often enough and plan to be better about that when my new computer arrives.

And I've never heard of UPS. Can your buy one at Circuit City or Best Buy?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes you can buy a UPS at any computer seller. They are battery backup and you program it to shut down your computer in case the electric goes out. I have one on all computers at work....just little ones for regular desktops to give enough time to shut down properly, and then I have a huge one for the servers. If a server crashes...and you don't have one....basically, you just start crying.
















Computers do not like it when you don't power down or shut down properly ...it crashes the system and then you start having problems.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

If you are looking for an anti-virus software I HIGHLY recommend GriSoft AVG. It isn't as weel known as Norton and McAfee but I have found it is just as good if not better than them. The best part is the home version is *FREE*. All you have to do is go to their website and download the software. We use the corporate version at work and I (and my family) use the home version on our home computers. My company has used both McAfee and Norton and have found AVG finds things that norton and mcafee miss.

The part I really like about AVG is that it is *absolutely* free. You don't have to pay for the software or the virus definitions. 

Here is the link to the AVG Free Edition

It is very easy to use. I have mine set to automatically check for new updates every day and then to run virus scans every other day at noon.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

For those of you that don't know UPS stands for "Uninterruptible Power Supply"


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! I am going to get one of those before I hook up my new Dell, which is on its way to Mississippi!!! That little UPS gizmo would have saved me a whole lot of trouble last week. I was typing my contents list for the flood insurance and the darn electricity blinked. (We are having lots of short term outages while they get all power restored on the Gulf Coast.) I was having to hit the save button every 5 minutes.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have a TrippLite Internet Office UPS. When the electricity goes out, my computer screen not even flinches. I have over 20 minutes to shut everything down. I have my monitor, CPU and All-in-One hooked up to it.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

this may have been asked, does this guy know you repeatedly call him a geek?









i'll second, third or fourth AVG, used it for a long time now


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Oct 4 2005, 09:05 PM
> *this may have been asked, does this guy know you repeatedly call him a geek?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106309*


[/QUOTE]

OMG, this was totally bothering me every time I see this thread!! For some reason, I totally feel bad for this guy!! My husband doesn't really know that much about computers, but I would hate for someone to call him a "geek". Anyways, I just had to get this off my chest.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

A question about UPS: when the power blinks do you have to shut down? Lets say that I was away from the house and my power goes out for 45 minutes. If my UPS has the capability to provide power for an hour then won't it just keep everything running till the power returns? I'm sorry to sound so ignorant about this product......


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrappy+Oct 4 2005, 09:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Yep bothers me too. 
My DH has a physics/Electronics engineering degree and another in Management and the list goes on as he is always studying for something and my daughter has Maths/IT and Psychology degrees ( Both = to a US Masters degree.... I think) and I feel highly offended for him and her as they are both very intelligent and well rounded and I feel this word "Geek" is a put down. 
There got that of my chest at last. 
Though why I feel obliged to defend them on this forum I do not know but the word Geek is coming across as some sort of lower life form.
My DH good natured as he is when I first showed him this thread just shook his head and advised me to stay away from it and I wish I had ......... 
But, I felt obliged to defend all those IT specialists who went to University for 3-4 yrs then setup their own business and do quite complicated computing, problem solving, networking and in our case Electronic designs and Databases to be called a "Geek" and to be considered not worthy of building a "Home user" a PC and then to read someone not qualified to work for us but in a "Department" store whose word is accepted over someone who actually works with these machines day in and day out just sends me








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106328
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you!! That was very well said







. I completely agree!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I must say....I guess it is all in the way you take things...I am one of those Geeks....I have a 4.0 in my studies. But and this is important, I have worked for many years in the computer industries...both as a Manager of the Training department (we trained fortune 500 companies to use many programs), and as a person behind the scenes...and the word Geek has become a term of indearment in the industry. 

Where I am on the East coast we also have a company who does massive advertising known as the "Geek Squad", and they come and fix your computer problems. So I really do not beleive it is a put down any longer. 

I am proud to be a Geek.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

To be called a geek in our company is an honor. It’s the title of all knowledge. 
I think times have changed... it is no longer a put down but something to be proud of. 
Well in our company anyway.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Oct 5 2005, 08:52 AM
> *I must say....I guess it is all in the way you take things...I am one of those Geeks....I have a 4.0 in my studies.  But and this is important, I have worked for many years in the computer industries...both as a Manager of the Training department (we trained fortune 500 companies to use many programs), and as a person behind the scenes...and the word Geek has become a term of indearment in the industry.
> 
> Where I am on the East coast we also have a company who does massive advertising known as the "Geek Squad", and they come and fix your computer problems.  So I really do not beleive it is a put down any longer.
> ...


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Oct 5 2005, 09:05 AM
> *To be called a geek in our company is an honor.  It’s the title of all knowledge.
> I think times have changed... it is no longer a put down but something to be proud of.
> Well in our company anyway.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106418*


[/QUOTE]
I agree. I work in the IT industry also and don't see the word "geek" as a put down. I think it all depends on how it is used. I freely admit to being a computer geek.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Oct 4 2005, 12:43 PM
> *If you are looking for an anti-virus software I HIGHLY recommend GriSoft AVG.  It isn't as weel known as Norton and McAfee but I have found it is just as good if not better than them.  The best part is the home version is FREE.  All you have to do is go to their website and download the software. We use the corporate version at work and I (and my family) use the home version on our home computers.  My company has used both McAfee and Norton and have found AVG finds things that norton and mcafee miss.
> 
> The part I really like about AVG is that it is absolutely free.  You don't have to pay for the software or the virus definitions.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I was also going to suggest AVG as we have it here and we love it, and it is FREE as you say.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Oct 5 2005, 12:05 AM
> *this may have been asked, does this guy know you repeatedly call him a geek?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The word "geek" is not a pejorative... it is a compliment!! Best Buy has a Geek Squad and that is to say they are computer experts. That's what I mean by "Geek"... "computer expert".


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 4 2005, 11:16 PM
> *A question about UPS:  when the power blinks do you have to shut down?  Lets say that I was away from the house and my power goes out for 45 minutes.  If my UPS has the capability to provide power for an hour then won't it just keep everything running till the power returns?  I'm sorry to sound so ignorant about this product......
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106318*


[/QUOTE]

Yes it will keep running until the power returns. I don't shut down when the power blinks. I wait a few minutes to see if the power returns before shutting down. We are fortunate here, we don't have many power outages. But we have fluctuations from time to time. Not enough to affect your other appliances but enough to shut down your computer. The UPS keeps your equipment safe from this unlike a surge protector.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrappy+Oct 5 2005, 12:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Yep bothers me too. 
My DH has a physics/Electronics engineering degree and another in Management and the list goes on as he is always studying for something and my daughter has Maths/IT and Psychology degrees ( Both = to a US Masters degree.... I think) and I feel highly offended for him and her as they are both very intelligent and well rounded and I feel this word "Geek" is a put down. 
There got that of my chest at last. 
Though why I feel obliged to defend them on this forum I do not know but the word Geek is coming across as some sort of lower life form.
My DH good natured as he is when I first showed him this thread just shook his head and advised me to stay away from it and I wish I had ......... 
But, I felt obliged to defend all those IT specialists who went to University for 3-4 yrs then setup their own business and do quite complicated computing, problem solving, networking and in our case Electronic designs and Databases to be called a "Geek" and to be considered not worthy of building a "Home user" a PC and then to read someone not qualified to work for us but in a "Department" store whose word is accepted over someone who actually works with these machines day in and day out just sends me








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106328
[/B][/QUOTE]


The "Geek's" I am refering to are called just that and advertise on TV as The Geek Squad riding around in VW Bugs with Geek Squad written all over the sides of the car!. I in no way mean it in a bad way, I was just using the name they call themselves for their business.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Copied and pasted from online Encarta Dictionary: English 

Geek

*3. obsessive computer user*
COMPUTING somebody who enjoys or takes pride in using computers or other technology, often to what others consider an excessive degree


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 5 2005, 11:07 AM
> *Copied and pasted from online Encarta Dictionary: English
> 
> Geek
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i consider myself a ******* geek :lol: didnt mean to start a hole "geek" war, just wondering if he knew you called him a geek







i would take it as a compliment myself if called a geek, with no formal computer training at all i appreciate it when someone recognizes what i have taught myself


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i suggest that you don't get another dell computer.. simply because they SUCK. i know a lot of people that bought them and had bad experiences.

my opinion is to do a little research, maybe you should think about building one (or having it done for you).. you have better results, you can mix and match how you want your computer to be.... but it all depends on your preference i guess


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Oct 6 2005, 04:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i consider myself a ******* geek :lol: didnt mean to start a hole "geek" war, just wondering if he knew you called him a geek







i would take it as a compliment myself if called a geek, with no formal computer training at all i appreciate it when someone recognizes what i have taught myself








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107194
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, well he came over last night and installed everything. I had not met him in person before and he was a really very nice young man... He said he had been installing computers, etc. since he was a sophomore in high school. He is a freshman in college now and still does it when he has time. He came back in town for fall break and had a ton of clients to take care of.... pretty good money for such a young person. 

And no he doesn't know I call him a computer geek.







It just hasn't come up in our "dealings".


----------

